# Needing a expeirinced conventionerer and a possible SW MO fur



## RomulusTorch (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I've always wanted a Furry con in my area and they've all been so far away so I've never been able to to one of them . I would really love to , so i want organize and start one in SW Missouri really bad! Thing is that since I've never been to a con I don't know what you do, how you do it, what to offer, pricing  and suck like that. That's where i need someone to help me out, and a MO fur to meet up if possible so we can talk in person about getting this thing organized. So there could be more opportunity for us smaller town furries!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 27, 2011)

If you have never been to a con then why would you think you could put one on? they take a year of work, legal issues, deal with cities, hotels and other shit, and they take major cash, not to mention getting guests of honor, advertising, etc. etc. 
So maybe try a meet instead.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I've never been to a con but you need to find a venue, and deal with catering too, so food and drinks, stuff like that. And advertising, maybe just online or put flyers around (I dunno the laws about flyers over there so meh). So you'll need a pretty decent amount of cash. That's about all I can guess, maybe somewhere were people can draw art or something too.


----------



## green wolf (Apr 7, 2012)

sorry to zombie this old thread but I have some information that may be usefull to more than just the OP.

There is a con being organized in Spingfield, MO

It will be in december and is known as F3 convention. its still early so thats all I know.

the website is http://f3con.binhoster.com/store/en/.


----------

